# Bessacar Rear light Cluster Removal.



## brenbo

Hi Folks,
Does anyone know how to remove the rear light cluster on my Bessacar E760? (2004). There are some small round plastic covers which look as though they cover attachment screws, but I can't get these off without damaging them. I have tried gently prising with a screwdriver, but the one I tried is starting to break up.
I have a brake light not working, so the obvious thing to check is the bulb.
Any advice gratefully receieved.......


----------



## brenbo

Hi Folks,
No response on this forum, so I rang Brownhills for advice.
What a change in their attitude! No "Recorded message", straight through to a live operator, then straight to a very helpful guy in their service dept.
It seems it's impossible to remove these plastic covers without breaking them, and you have to fit new ones.
Brownhills then switched me to their parts dept, and they are sending some by post. Charge is £2.30 for four, with no charge for postage.
It seems Brownhills have listened to their customers!! (Or maybe their Bank Manager!).


----------



## 96535

*Bessacarr rear light cluster*

I found that my rear light cluster was letting water get into the light lens when washing the vehicle and found the same problem as it is impossible to remove the cover wthout damaging the screw caps.
I got no help from the sales team at my suppliers but the storeman was most helpfull and gave me the replacement srews and caps.
I then dried the lens with a hair dryer and replaced the unit and sealed it with silicon except the bottom edge.
I have not had any further problems.


----------



## 89057

Having had the same answers to the question of removal of rear cluster plugs, I decided that it would not be much fun fiddling about on a cold dark night in the middle of nowhere, to replace a bulb.

I drilled a 2mm hole in the centre of each plug, then use a small self tapping screw, screwed partially into the hole, then pull the plug out using the screw head for leaverage.

If you are worried about water ingress, you can always pop a little white bathroom sealant in the hole, I personally just leave it.

Regards

Mark


----------



## weldted

*rear light cluster*

Hi I have a 2003 bessy 765, I use a pin to remove the centre button if you hold a cloth soaked in as hot a water as you can stand for a minute I find they come out ok. I have had all my lights replaced owing to corrosion from water ingress. There is a hole in the rear at the bottom of the inside of the back panel where the wiring goes up to the lights if you are driving in heavy rain the forward motion of the van can drive the water up through this hole and reach the lights. I have a piece of rubber from an old mudflap over each side and have had no more troubles good Luck, Ted.


----------



## Brambles

Try strong sticky tape over the cap and pull out with that. If it's stubborn try warming lense around cap gently. WIth perserverence they can be removed but you do need strong gundgy tape or even very sticky mastic.


----------

